# usb_quirk



## balanga (May 3, 2018)

Has anyone ever used usb_quirk()?

I'm just wondering if I can suppress all the cd0:umass  error msgs when a USB modem is insered.... Also could it be used as an alternative to running usb_modeswitch?


----------

